# Contour + 2 cameras DEFECTIVE AUDIO



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys, just came here to offer y'all a warning about the new contour +2 cameras. I bought my camera about a month ago and it has extremely muffled audio. My buddy got his 2 weeks ago - SAME PROBLEM.

Going over the the Contour support page - there are 3 others with the EXACT same problem. Despite 3 separate customer complaints, the "support staff" doesn't seem to want to answer questions on that topic, despite them answering questions of almost every other topic. "Support" my ASS. I get the feeling the lack of written support online is simply acknowledgement that their product is faulty and they dont know what else to say. But ANY answer to paying customers is warranted - even "we dont know what's wrong but we are working on fixing it". Instead they choose to ignore their customers... totally unacceptable. Im out $550 and their appears no clear answer in sight.

I talked to Contour almost a month ago and they seemed quite cool on the phone and willing to help, so I'll give them that. what HASN'T happened is that they haven't called me to follow up. They stated they would receive the cameras 3 weeks ago and clearly they haven't, nor have they bothered to follow up and keep me informed. Keep in mind how expensive this camera is. Fortunately the original POS (Point of sale NOT piece of shit, lol) launchhelmetcams.ca seem to be very understanding. Matt at LaunchHelmetCams has been super cool at keeping me up to date and calling/emailing me. He and his website deserve credit. Even he is surprised at how often the shipment of new + 2's keeps getting pushed back... I would order from them again, but if I do, it'll be for a new GoPro.

I am almost at the breaking point. I feel it is my responsibilty to let everyone know the problems I and others am having with the camera. Rippin' season is at our doorstep and Christmas is coming and I would hate to see others blow such a huge chunk of change on such a POS (Piece of Shit, not Point of Sale)


Anyways I'll keep you all updated on this. In the meatime if you're thining about grabbing a new Contour +2 - I recommend you don't, at least until they fix this fucking problem. If GoPro changed the design and made it more tubular/low profile, they would destroy the competition.

Man, I'm PISSED!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I bought a Contour Roam a year ago that had the same problem. It was a known problem _at that time!_ How in the hell are they still making product with a known issue? Are they mental?

In my case, I got such a good deal that I didn't care, but for someone who might actually want to capture audio, I can see this being infuriating.

At this stage I'm all for a boycott. Frankly with some of the competing products that are out now, Contour better pull up their socks or they are out of business.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

apparently the issue with the old roam was a problem with it being waterproof. If you search around you'll find people with various problems. And here we are now with the same problem...... on a different camera...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

They fixed the audio problem on the Roam with a software update, so hopefully they might be able to do the same with the new type.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> They fixed the audio problem on the Roam with a software update, so hopefully they might be able to do the same with the new type.


I spoke to someone who took his +2 apart and he noticed the "foam" piece they use to protect the mic in the camera was less like microphone foam and more like a dense insulation. The guy removed it and VOILA - problem solved. If that's the case, I dont think a software update will fix it. But I could be wrong, and I TRULY hope I AM.

Im losing faith with the lack of responses from Contour... they are literally ignoring customer complaints on this particular matter (at least on their online support page). Phone conversations have yielded "we will let you know when the new cameras arrive next week" - that was a month ago. No correspondance since then.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

UPDATE.

6 weeks ago (give or take) my contour +2 arrives.
I immediately notice defective audio
online converstions on their support page show 2 others with the same problem _ contour staff answer Topics posted before and after, but refuse to comment on anything involving audio issues on their shiny new priduct. Online customers plea for some sort of recognition/reply/support - nothing.

a month goes by and My friend as well as another acquaintance both get their new contour +2's both with the same problem.

Time passes, still no follow up call from contour, and no indications when the new cameras will arrive - they keep getting pushed back (at least in canada - I cant comment on seattle (Contour HeadOffice) as they haven't called me back.

Today i go to contours NEW support page (I can locate many archived topics - guess which topics I can't?) and ask a question regarding audio issues.

*Todd, the ORIGINAL guy I spoke to at contour 6 weeks ago, replies and tells me "We haven't encountered any audio problems on the New +2's" 
*
now they DID offer to exchange it. In other words, I have to pay OUT OF POCKET to have my brand new $500 camera product shipped back to the US.

Guys, Im just letting you all know the deal - draw your own conclusions....

I'd really like some input from anyone else who has ordered a new +2 camera.....


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> UPDATE.
> 
> 6 weeks ago (give or take) my contour +2 arrives.
> I immediately notice defective audio
> ...


got mine...no problems yet, used it for longboarding


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

cd21 said:


> got mine...no problems yet, used it for longboarding


Clear audio? Not muffled? When did you receive it?


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> Clear audio? Not muffled? When did you receive it?


about two weeks ago pretty crystal clear for a POV camera


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

cd21 said:


> about two weeks ago pretty crystal clear for a POV camera


Glad to hear! So there's hope. Lol. Still waiting on my original POS to get more in.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> Glad to hear! So there's hope. Lol. Still waiting on my original POS to get more in.


good luck!!!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Got My replacement (almost 3 months)
Guy at distributor said I am person #7 with this problem.

went home. Charged the new camera.
same shit.

so there you have it. The audio is SLIGHTLY better, but my iPhone (and almost every other video I have seen from previous Contour models and every other GoPro) is FAAAARRRR better.

So if you don't mind audio that sounds like you're talking through a wall, grab the contour. If you are a person who feels that spending 500+ on a fucking camera should at the very least produce decent audio - go with ANY other camera.

still undecided as to what I'm going to do....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way but did you adjust the volume on the Contour docking software? My roam had a mic gain adjustment. I run it at about 45/50 and it works fine... Lots of wind noise while boarding but it works.

Latest firmware on it of course.

Actually I sold my roam in the fall because the Roam 2 and Plus 2 were coming out, going to wait a bit for prices to drop and then buy one again. I used it snowboarding, snorkelling, etc. it was a good camera.


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but did you adjust the volume on the Contour docking software? My roam had a mic gain adjustment. I run it at about 45/50 and it works fine... Lots of wind noise while boarding but it works.
> 
> Latest firmware on it of course.
> 
> Actually I sold my roam in the fall because the Roam 2 and Plus 2 were coming out, going to wait a bit for prices to drop and then buy one again. I used it snowboarding, snorkelling, etc. it was a good camera.


Just got the roam2 for christmas, sounded a little muffled for the first couple test videos, adjusted the mic sensativity and it sounds great now. :thumbsup:


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I've adjusted the mic input to almost every imaginable option and trouble shot with the guys from contour when it happened on the FIRST camera I bought. It's loud enough but sounds dull and muffled. I'm not picky, I don't expect Dolby surround, just audio that doesn't sound like I'm talking to someone through a Motel wall.

FYI - there are even MORE people with this problem, at least another 3 on their website complaining of the exact same thing.

They stated they will be sending me a THIRD camera that they will test first. I will keep you all updated. In the meantime, purchase wisely....

Bought the first one October 15
Got my replacement THE DAY IT WAS MADE available at the Canadian distributor (literally drove there) last week. that's 2 months later.
and here I am again. awesome.:dunno:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

marcdeo said:


> Got My replacement (almost 3 months)
> Guy at distributor said I am person #7 with this problem.
> 
> went home. Charged the new camera.
> ...


Why $500 +?


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

It's $449 CDN plus tax


FYI Gizmodo just reviewed the camera again - what do they say? - terrible mic.

Looks like it might not be an error. Just a shitty mic build.:huh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I got the ROAM2 3 days ago and seems to be working very well...I posted a video...




marcdeo said:


> It's $449 CDN plus tax
> 
> 
> FYI Gizmodo just reviewed the camera again - what do they say? - terrible mic.
> ...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> It's $449 CDN plus tax


'jou got ripped off mang...

Contour ContourPLUS 2 HD Waterproof Camera

I've bought most of my gear from them lately (Garmin GPS watch, Contour, mounts, etc.) it does help they're local to me though, and I only pay GST. :yahoo:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just picked up the Contour +2 for the GPS feature (I currently own the Contour 1080HD) and I'd have to say the sound is noticeably muffled compared to the 1080HD. I do like that they offer an external mic jack. But the mics I've seen so far run around $200.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Just added my shotgun mic. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> Just added my shotgun mic. Sounds awesome.


I plan on doing the same.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I just picked up on of these bad boys yesterday as the discount was too much for me to say no. Basically my local shops computer exploded on boxing day....Dec 26th for you non-Canucks. Anyways it's a huge shopping day up here in Canada the store was shit packed. Needless to say I work in IT and computers and got there backup computer running.... owner gave me a killer deal on the camera for my trouble so I had it get. I am just charging it up now, so I have no idea what my audio is like. More or less why I am chiming in is I am looking for any tips on mounting correctly, camera settings for snowboarding, etc... Really anything that would be a tip to get me started the right way would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Obviously I over payed slightly, but I ordered it 2.5 months ago. I wasn't waiting for any deals (was hoping to use it on a trip) - at least it came with a Bonus Memory Card.

So they ship me my THIRD camera, I open the box - it's a ROAM. These guys can't even ship me the proper camera. SO I sent it back and am awaiting them to send me the CORRECT camera.

Any camera will sound good with an external mic, but for me that defeats the whole purpose. The camera should have audio that doesn't require someone to have to connect an external mic.

I think there is a problem with the camera and I don't believe the one they send me will be any different (assuming they even send me the correct camera). 

I am going to contact my original purchase point and try and get my $ back for this Piece of garbage. The contour only excels in design - I love the style. However at the end of the day it has the worst video (compared to the Sony and Hero) and this audio is absolutely shit - as others have attested to. Looks like contour released the camera too early. BIG mistake - at least it was for me.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

marcdeo said:


> Obviously I over payed slightly, but I ordered it 2.5 months ago. I wasn't waiting for any deals (was hoping to use it on a trip) - at least it came with a Bonus Memory Card.
> 
> So they ship me my THIRD camera, I open the box - it's a ROAM. These guys can't even ship me the proper camera. SO I sent it back and am awaiting them to send me the CORRECT camera.
> 
> ...


With any basic editing program, the picture can be equal to any other with simple color correction. With the Contour you get a superior design and ease of use. Even with the sub par audio I still think it's a pretty awesome camera.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Extremo said:


> With any basic editing program, the picture can be equal to any other with simple color correction. With the Contour you get a superior design and ease of use. Even with the sub par audio I still think it's a pretty awesome camera.


I agree. it is. But currently there's a mistake, a defect and the product they released is inferior. period. It excels only in design which to me is IMPORTANT and the reason I chose it over the GoPro despite the GoPro having superior image quality. However to sacrifice Video and have absolutely terrible audio, to me that's a double whammy. I've given Contour more than their fare share. BUT FYI - I'm not getting a GoPro. Im actually holding off until next year, when hopefully contour fixes this tragic flaw. But I'm not going to be the paying guinea pig for Contour to get their shit together. They are riding the wave of a stellar design and EVERYTHING else is falling behind the pack. 

Of course if you're using an external mic, then you have no issues. I'm not. Nor should I have to.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Extremo said:


> With any basic editing program, the picture can be equal to any other with simple color correction.


I agree......


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess who's out of business?

Look like I was right. Too bad though. The design was terrific. Unfortunately, too many issues........

anyhow I ended up with 2 contour +2's, and I didnt pay for them. At first I kinda felt bad (not really). But now I DEFINATELY dont feel bad, seeing as how any support for the camera has vanished.

Take note all those who are in the market for a new camera.....

****SORRY JUST NOTICED THIS THREAD ALREADY EXISTS**********


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

wow... interested to find out what happens


----------



## Jaybutts (May 23, 2016)

*Contour are garbage*

Read this thread with interest. I've owned my C+2 now for about 10 months and the sound issues are appalling. Unlike you guys, I use my camera on my motorbike and the internal mic is so poor you can only hear wind noise at any speeds beyond 10mph. As far as an external mic, I'm now on my third. I've tried every setting and nothing fixes it. I've contacted Contour four times and have not received any support and, as with Marcedo, the Contour forum is so heavily moderated that nothing gets posted.

Basically, they are shit and should not be in business. To think I had a choice!!!!


----------

